# 80-120g Best place to shop



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

I am looking for the best prices and quality for my buck for an 80-120g tank. An 80g bowfront with stand at Petland in Prince George is $1400. 

Is there anywhere in the province that has a much more reasonable price for a tank or similar, that I would be willing to take the time and gas to travel to pick it up? Or should I suck it up and go for the $1400 price tag...

Any suggestions? (Do not suggest classifieds, I look - there isnt a market up here for used large tanks, they are all old, shabby, decrepid, scratched, need to be resealed, etc - there never has been a huge demand for them here, so those who have them, keep them)


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

i know its pretty scary the prices for new tanks up here in the north, thats why my friend and i built ours. and by the sounds of it we are going to do another build in the future.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

katienaha said:


> I am looking for the best prices and quality for my buck for an 80-120g tank. An 80g bowfront with stand at Petland in Prince George is $1400.
> 
> Is there anywhere in the province that has a much more reasonable price for a tank or similar, that I would be willing to take the time and gas to travel to pick it up? Or should I suck it up and go for the $1400 price tag...
> 
> Any suggestions? (Do not suggest classifieds, I look - there isnt a market up here for used large tanks, they are all old, shabby, decrepid, scratched, need to be resealed, etc - there never has been a huge demand for them here, so those who have them, keep them)


King Ed pet center in Burnaby B.C.
they have a 210g for $999.99 with stand.
72"x24"x24"


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

and there is munster tanks here in the sponsor's section. it would be worth it to drive down and pick one up.


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

Acrylic tanks are an option also, they ship easily by truck and you can buy them online.

You can also call around to the LFS in Vancouver/Edmonton and see if any of them will ship them; they come in on trucks and theoretically isn't any reason why they couldn't go out again on a truck.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

thanks for the replies everyone. from the looks of it.. munster tanks isnt currently in business??? im just going by what the recent posts are there... I will attempt to figure out how to check out King Eds.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> i know its pretty scary the prices for new tanks up here in the north, thats why my friend and i built ours. and by the sounds of it we are going to do another build in the future.


jay, if and when i make a trip, I will let you know about it. or if I get something shipped... might cut costs.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I was in Paul's Aquarium in Surrey yesterday and they have a new 120 gallon on sale for $250.

Seems like a good price on a new aquarium.


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

Petcetera was clearing out Fluval Osaka 84 Gallon tanks with stand and T5HO lights for $479, I don't know if there is any left but you could have it delivered to the closest petcetera if there was. Beautiful tank too, 3 sides are all one piece of glass, so no seems on the front.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

man that sounds beautiful. our petcetera closed a year ago and never did carry aquariums...


----------

